# ANOTHER "Will it Float?" Thread



## jim t

Err... NO!!! :shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:boo:boo:boo:boo:doh:doh:doh:doh:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## jim t

Redfish Regatta...

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

Oh this is a low blow thread and poll Jim :moon As for the rest of you sons a bitches that voted against me,well I expect appologies when I not only float in the regatta but take it all the way to the winners circle. Bunch of A-Holes:Flipbird You'll see and yall will be sorry for breakin my balls,oh yea,you'll be sorry!


----------



## JoshH

The halfway to Pickens vote should stay anonymous........ :moon



It should be fun, hopefully we will participate.


----------



## Ocean Man

I voted half way to Pickens. Sorry Dan but I like a sure bet.....This time when you break down just give me a call and I will tow you over to Mcrea so you can join in on the fun.


----------



## bonita dan

Thanks for the tow offer Matt and save your sorries for sunday buddy!:moon As for the rest of you sorry SOBs that won't post on who ya are with your negative votes on a BS poll,Pucker them lips up and be prepared to kiss my :moon


----------



## Msstdog

There is no doubt halfway to Pickins. Then we will all be rolling when we here " How bout ya Boat US, Can I use my frequent customer pass this time." :moon










Just make sure ya dont get in the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :looser


----------



## bamasam

Hey Dan, Maybe Captain Paul can get it permitted for a new reef :moon If you want me to I will bring an extra fire extenguisher and pair of shorts buddy:letsdrink

But dont worry we will make sure you make it to Ft Mcree........I will bring a tow rope with me!!!!


----------



## jim t

Is it legal to tow Stretch 25's while you yourself are being towed? Which boat would be considered the "boat of record " for catch purposes.

Maybe we'll have to have a Captain's Meeting this year to discuss the ramifications of being towed throughout a tourney!

I think Dan" "situation"has raised some inportant issues!!!

Will the Sea Tow boat be required to pay an entry fee? Can Dan officially "trash talk" if he is under tow? More to come...

Jim


----------



## JOHNJOHN205

hey dan i voted hell no :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

Thanks for the vote John:moon S*#THEAD!

Alright Tully,make the Capt. meeting happen and make any kind of rules ya want. I'll break'em in true forum fashion:shedevil


----------



## 1923

Dan , they know not WTF they are talking about!! From one old salt to another we both know it will float, the question is will it run fast enough to get out of it's own way??? I think so.

By the way I installed a "fire port" on mine yesterday, ( found it at West on Barrancas). They only had the one or I would have gotten you one. Wed. I might get by the one on Davis , if they have one I'll pick it up for you. I have a 2 1/8 " hole saw it takes also,if you need it. I also serves as a view port.

Chris


----------



## biggamefishr

i voted for the halfway to pickens and then a distress call....that'll sound something like this......"yea umforum friends, ya'llwere right, the elbow room didn't make it." then i'll say "danny......need a tow" then dan will say "nah, i'm gonnaput the ole girl out of her misery and just pull the plug and let herrest....but if you would you can come pick me up in the middle of big lagoon. I'll befloating aroundhere with my water wings on."....the end


----------



## GONU

Nice boat maybe operator error in the past.


----------



## SandyKeys

:clap Don't worry Dan! I got faith in ya! :letsdrink


----------



## bamasam

Dont worry bro if you need a tow just give me a shout and I will come running...at least to take pics:takephoto:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man

So does anybody other than me think that Dan made up a couple new screen names to get the Yes vote to 3????


----------



## bonita dan

No I didn'tMatt!:moon I got Miss Keys and a fishing legend,Eric"Hollywood"Holstman behind me. Thats right,so you and the other Rat Bastards that voted against me better look out cause the Elbow Rooms a comin with a :moon near you. Hell,I was even toying with the idea of goin to a tanning parlor to get some color on my ass but decided to just blind you SOBs withmy pail white cheaks:moon


----------



## DragonSlayer

Hell yes, it will be ready to ROCK! Don't worry Dan, I got your back, I'll come help you get it together. Then you can shove it up all their a$$es!:letsdrink:moon


----------



## GONU

Capt Dan,



If you need any help with her let me know.



I'm pretty sure the 17' Cape w/ the 150 Yammy could tow the Elbow room home.oke


----------



## Halfmoon

LMAO!!!! Sorry Dan!!!!


----------



## bonita dan

Okay Tully and the other 30 good for nothins(probably bet on the Pats) I'm up and running,floating and ready to kick some PFF ASS. Shes running so good that I don't think i'll give her the spark till like Saturday morning just to make sure NOTHIN GOES WRONG! I'd like to take this opportunity to thank some of my sponsors in the rebuilding of the Elbow Room. Margaritaville brewing co.,Captain Morgan,Coca-cola bottling co.,Phillip Morris usa,Jays Discount marine,BPI ind.,EZWider and last but not least the members of this forum that broke my balls to get this project done,SOB'S:moon Somehow there is a fifth member that has confidence in the ole gal? Ain't Mark I'm sure and by the way who ya fishing with Markoke


----------



## bamasam

We know you can get her running brother.......for a little while :moon

You are coming to Mcree if we all have to jump in and push you there.


----------



## Halfmoon

Dan, I want to win not lose!!I don't need a boat load of people to win a tourney!!!oke

But I guess you'll need the extra muscle to get the boat back to port.

I would like to thank my sponsors, Worker's Comp, State of Florida Division of Unemployment,

the good people that put money in my bucket on Brent and Davis,

Miller Lite, Copenhagen, 

I guess I would like to thank the wanna be Redfisherman Jim T for hosting this event.

And for the rest,, all I can say is Shake-N-Bake baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonita dan

No worries Sam. I'll get to and from McRae on my own power. I hear those D-cell battery devices draw a lot of juice so save'm for your next intimate evening with the wife,damn did I just say that:doh Sorry,limp dick!


----------



## Tuna Man

I'm with you Dan:clap:clap Especially proud you are flying Ole Glory.:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bonita dan

Holy Crap! I think i'm gonna make it:letsparty This will be a first in regatta history,anyone want autographs from a living legend:moon Thanks for your support Ron and from the other FOUR people that had faith in me and the Elbow Room. I'm gonna wake up tomorrow,take a deep breathe of the air coming off the bayou,probably throw up and say yep,I smell victory in the air this morning:usaflag


----------



## jim t

> *bonita dan (2/8/2008)*Holy Crap! I think i'm gonna make it:letsparty This will be a first in regatta history,anyone want autographs from a living legend:moon Thanks for your support Ron and from the other FOUR people that had faith in me and the Elbow Room. I'm gonna wake up tomorrow,take a deep breathe of the air coming off the bayou,probably throw up and say yep,I smell victory in the air this morning:usaflag


We'll see... we'll see...

Ihalf expect a phone call at 8:30... "er Jim... can ya send somebody to pick me up at Sherman Cove around 3:00 so I can pay up what I owe?"

We'll see...

Jim


----------



## bonita dan

Nothing can stop me now Jim! All systems are go for launch. I don't care if a wheel falls off(like Sam) on my way to the ramp,I got another axle and only live half a mile from there so there may be some skid marks on the ground but i'm sure the county will pick up the tab,LOL. Redfish Regatta Champion signing off for the evening,see ya in the A.M.:moon

Hmm,victory tastes kind of like Capt.Morgan tonight for some reason,Odd?


----------



## need2fish

Has the call for help gone out yet?oke


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

> *bonita dan (2/8/2008)* I don't care if a wheel falls off(like Sam)
> 
> Looking back, that's really funny. :letsdrink Nice meeting ya Sam, glad you finally made it.


----------



## bladeco

Hey just wanted to say thanks to Bonita Dan for loaning me those tools on Saturday. It ended up[ being the fuel water separator . It was not quite tight enough, had to take a filter wrench to tighten it up a little more and the motor quit starving for fuel too bad it ruined the whole day and I had to leave before we even got started.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Anyhow Thanks again. Good to see the Elbow Room floating out there.:clap:clap


----------



## bonita dan

Your welcome Jay,glad to help out.


----------



## bamasam

Well by God I did have a tire fall off but made it anyway :moon:moon


----------



## bonita dan

Sorry Sam but if ya look at the date and time I couldn't have known unless I was pshycic or something. Hey maybe I should start playing the lottery. By the way Sam,you lucky number of the day is "R":shedevil


----------

